# Acer aspire one 10" netbook



## niceboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, 

any one knows when Acer aspire one 10" netbook with 6 hour battery backup will be launched in India?

I searched almost every where on the net. Mailed to the sales email id provided on acer-india site. But no reply.

thanks.

nb


----------



## niceboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Any body knows its best price? user experiences?


----------

